
For $29, This Company Swears It Will ‘Brainwash’ Someone on Facebook - jbegley
https://www.thedailybeast.com/for-dollar29-this-company-swears-it-will-brainwash-someone-on-facebook
======
zunzun
Can this work on yourself? That is, can you have your own self brainwashed in
some way?

